# out for a few hours this morning 7/16



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

went looking for some big bull reds this morning around the shipping channels, worked it for an hour or so with no hits and only having a short window in which to work from i couldnt stand it anymore and headed for some skinny water   spooked off several reds layed up waiting  for the tide to turn   :-[ finally scored this little guy 







[/img]
fished it a few more minutes but had to head on in for a afternoon appointment  headin' back tomorrow to see what kinda trouble i can get into   ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

did ya pick'em up out of that puddle behind you or did you actually use the rod to catch him some place where he could get away?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

when i say skinny water i really mean skinny water  yep, got em fair and square with my magic stick  ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that's pretty low.......tide. Going searching for a couple of those in the morning myself. Catch em up.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that skinny water seems like its where you do your best work as always nice work


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

One of my favorite spots to get out and stretch. You're tearing em up lately.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Is that towards the back of Clapboard Creek? Looks familiar, I really liked the area behind you if it is the same spot.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Is that towards the back of Clapboard Creek? Looks familiar, I really liked the area behind you if it is the same spot.


 good eye bro  thats exactly where we were at


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I just started exploring that area. I was poling back through one of the side creeks two Saturdays ago with no intent on fishing, just exploring and noting depths. I rounded a corner poling my slappy CS through less than a foot and blaring what I remember was Aerosmith on the radio. Came across a couple of tailing reds oblivious to my presence. I think they wanted to party because they let me get about ten yards away. Unfortunately the wind blew me across the creek by the time my camera was ready to snap some shots.

Needless to say, the creek looks fishy but I've only had okay luck out there. If not for you Southbound I'dve been fishing with live bait weeks ago, but I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a nice spot and it doesn't even seem all that mucky!? Good catching as usual.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Looks like a nice spot and it doesn't even seem all that mucky!? Good catching as usual.


 was very hard.... hard enough to play a game of tennis : or maybe golf :-/ ,.... if your into that sort of stuff ;D


----------

